# Remington .264 Win. Mag.



## mikiebond (Nov 23, 2005)

Somebody please tell me what your opinions are on this rifle. I don't know much about rifles, but have the opportunity to get one in a trade. Please tell me all you know. The trade item is worth about $400, and the Remington .264 Win. Mag. is in brand new condition. Tell me what to do!


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

The caliber is a good caliber- IMHO. I notice a few people on this board that are building custom .264s(myself included). It was developed in the mid 60s and then eclipsed by the 7mm. It is a fast flat shooting caliber that many set as the minimum for big game. I liked the 6.5mm(.264) for its good balistics but is somewhat overbore. It is also a belted magnum cartridge that makes for some added issues if reloading. Factory ammo is more expensive than the 06 variety but much cheaper than the weatherby stuff.
Value of the rifle idepends more on make and model of the rifle and less on the cartridge. Check the online gun actions for a comparison of rifle brands. Or give us an idea of what rifle it is.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

You need to post more specific data on the rifle like Model, stainless or not, stock is it wood or plastic or laminated, but it is a safe bet if it is in the condition of like new that it would be worth at least $400. I'm one of those people on this forum that is building a .264 for myself a very good caliber also one worthy of reloading for. You get best ballistics when handloading this caliber.


----------



## mikiebond (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Skooter, The only info I know is that it is in brand new shape, and I know the guy and he is the only owner and everything he owns is in immaculate shape. It has a wood stock, and it has a scope. I believe he said Bushnell scope. Pardon my ignorance, but I don't know jack about rifles. I am primarily interested in the rifle to trade on another handgun. I do plan to shoot the gun at my club, but I don't hunt. I hunted for the first 25 years of my life, and I guess got burned out on it, and I'd rather have a ribeye steak instead of venison any day. Don't get me wrong, I've eaten plenty of venison when I was younger, but don't care for it too much.
I will know more about the rifle next week.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I could be more helpfull if I knew more but that's O.K. and when you find out more post the info for more help.


----------



## DonLaw (Feb 10, 2009)

mikiebond said:


> Somebody please tell me what your opinions are on this rifle. I don't know much about rifles, but have the opportunity to get one in a trade. Please tell me all you know. The trade item is worth about $400, and the Remington .264 Win. Mag. is in brand new condition. Tell me what to do!


I have a Rem 264 Win mag with a SS barrel and It is by the book worth today since Rem does not make it any more $1800. I love it. The bullet shell is 2.500 long and with a 120 gr bullet it moves at 3300 fps. It will stop any deer or antalop dead in its tracks. If you want more info please email to [email protected]. I load as well and have a 4 to 9 power scope on it which at 100 yards loaded as above placed 3 rounds at an average of 0.4 inches at the most. At $400 and almost new it is a steal. If you wish I will trade in a second any rifle or what ever. This rifle has a 2.5 inch drop from 100Y to 200Y and today is used as a sniper rifle.


----------



## DonLaw (Feb 10, 2009)

mikiebond said:


> Somebody please tell me what your opinions are on this rifle. I don't know much about rifles, but have the opportunity to get one in a trade. Please tell me all you know. The trade item is worth about $400, and the Remington .264 Win. Mag. is in brand new condition. Tell me what to do!


I have a Rem 264 Win mag with a SS barrel and It is by the book worth today since Rem does not make it any more $1800. I love it. The bullet shell is 2.500 long and with a 120 gr bullet it moves at 3300 fps. It will stop any deer or antalop dead in its tracks. If you want more info please email to [email protected]. I load as well and have a 4 to 9 power scope on it which at 100 yards loaded as above placed 3 rounds at an average of 0.4 inches at the most. At $400 and almost new it is a steal. If you wish I will trade in a second any rifle or what ever. This rifle has a 2.5 inch drop from 100Y to 200Y and today is used as a sniper rifle.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Isn't 264 Win one of the Classics that Remington made one year? Remember, they used to have a different caliber every year. Do they even do that anymore?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Just checked and it was the classic for 1986. Also it was a regular choice from 1962-1977. From the Remongtom web site.


----------



## DonLaw (Feb 10, 2009)

driggy said:


> Just checked and it was the classic for 1986. Also it was a regular choice from 1962-1977. From the Remongtom web site.


Mine is the 1965 Rem BDL with a wood stock and a Stainless Steel barrel and uses a shell which is 2.500 inches long and I load it with a 120 Gr bullet and use IMR 4831 powder with a weight of 65 gr and it has a velocity of 3369 fps at the barrel. It is the flatest shooter I have except for the 223 which I load at 3850 fps with IMR 4895 powder with a T&T HP 50 gr bullet. But I still like the 264 which is like new and holds a 0.4 at 100 yds on a bench with the temperture at 72 degrees and wait1 minute between rounds. I have two stocks for it and the hunting stock is a Rem 700 Carbolite Classic Stock long action BDL mossy oak breakup, Have a great day Don


----------

